# GIVEAWAY: M18 FUEL™ 18ga Brad Nailer Kit



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Same as everyone else. Makes life much easier.

Once I get a cordless chopsaw, I'll rarely pull out a cord. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Cordless tools are great for when you need to put up one piece of base, on the third floor.


----------



## Lunicy (Dec 24, 2004)

I am almost completely cordless. (And completely Milwaukee)
Cordless is so much quicker.
And the fuel stuff is just as powerful as corded. 
That cordless chop saw cannot come quick enough. The nailer would complement it well


----------



## Krok (Jul 9, 2016)

> How have cordless tools increased your productivity?


I don't trip over air hoses nor herniate any discs in my back carrying a compressor, so I stay out of the hospital, off of pain medication, and don't get chased off remodels by homeowners that are angry at the trinkets I broke hauling my gear around.

And I can fit that all in one sentence.


----------



## Krok (Jul 9, 2016)

Randy Bush said:


> Having the M12 tools that I love and use on a daily basis installing windows and siding.


Paslodes are orange so you can continue to work during deer gun season.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Cordless saves set up and tear down time. It's easier to move around a site when you aren't dragging a cord.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Just remember when you have an armada of cordless you'll need 9000 batteries. Battery fails?...100 bucks....plus you still need an outlet to charge them all 

They have their place but I'm not ready to give up the torque of corded 

Cordless jigsaw would have to be my favorite


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Up here, nobody wants to run corded drills..next step get rid of hoses.


----------



## antonioooooooo (Mar 8, 2010)

I pretty much use cordless for everything. I work inside, a lot on scissor lifts. Nice not to be worrying about ripping a cord in half as you go up with a sheet of drywall. Pretty much the only thing I have a cord for is the skilsaw (makita magnesium), and a corded Hilti hammer drill. I'm waiting for a good deal on the cordless makita hammer drill for 1/4" holes for pin bolts. The skilsaw is too damn annoying because it's slow, and burns through batteries too quickly.


----------



## millhouse (Mar 9, 2007)

Cordless tools increase productivity and I love getting away from the hassle of cords and hoses.


----------



## Mort (Jul 18, 2012)

Most of the time when I need a tool I'm in the middle of the woods, a field, or the first one on a new construction. No power on any of those, and generators are heavy and noisy.


----------



## antonioooooooo (Mar 8, 2010)

They aren't heavy, or noisy though....


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

It makes a huge difference for a remodeler.

I self-perform plumbing and electrical, in addition to service work, and that means a whole lotta time in attics and crawl spaces. Dragging a cord around to install a j-box, or cut a sewer line, would waste an unbelievable amount of time.

And power is frequently out when I'm working, both on remodels/additions, and service work.

I use my cordless Milwaukee circ saw for around out windows on replacements. It's far safer on a ladder with a little cordless, than a full size wormdrive.


Delta


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't have time like Californiadecks to drag out Milwaukee tools to take a picture (because I would need the day to set them all out and take one picture and put them all away) so instead I will just show that I have a couple of batteries instead.

Alot have already commented on how it makes you more productive to run cordless. I've gone nuts on cordless tools to help be more productive (see battery collection) and LOVE LOVE LOVE my m18 15ga nailer! Others complain about weight. All I can say is it really will sink a 2.5inch nail in Oak no problem! And when you bring a shotgun to a knife fight no one cares how much lighter the knives are. 

So the question is easy to answer why cordless tools make you more productive (see above answers) the question should really be how does it not make you productive.......I've gone cordless to work faster and safer. It's the subcontractors that I have to work around with all their cords and hoses that slow me down and trip me up. So by THEM NOT GOING cordless makes me less productive.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I've been using cordless tools since the 6 volt days. Lol. I can't imagine working efficiently without cordless tools. Up in the attic, or where there's no power, it's your only option, unless of course, you have time and energy to use hand tools! Plus all the cool kids use cordless...


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

Cordless trim guns are the best, no compressor to carry, drain, and listen to! Can hear the radio better!!!


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

I use cordless tools more and more everyday. The convenance of not needing to deal with an extension cord is wonderful.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Cricket said:


> How have cordless tools increased your productivity?


Simple: by eliminating the time taken to roll out the compressor/hose, finding an outlet that works, and not having to move the aforementioned compressor combo from one end of the house to the other because you've got one loose bit of casing.


----------



## jengebretson (Aug 16, 2012)

I hate untangling a spider web of multiple cords on a commercial site. Takes forever. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stano (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm a one man show and I do lots of smaller jobs mixed in with the big stuff, but cordless tools speed my day up because I don't have to drag everything out just to rack up one piece of trim. Thx for the chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I am slowly trying to get to be all cordless. I have a window replacement job starting tomorrow that I am going to see how it goes with only cordless circulars for cutouts. A trim nailer would make it even better. Still need a cordless tablesaw though and cms.


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Cordless tools make life a lot easier for a guy like me who is just starting out and carries everything in his truck. Not having to lug around countless cases is great, as well as not needing extension cords


Sent from the werktrok


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Cordless tools have become my go to. No cords and the newer batteries last forever. I use my cordless drill and impact driver everyday and my other cordless tools get used as needed. Would love a cordless nailer to try out and cut the cord to the compressor.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

platinumLLC said:


> Cordless tools have become my go to. No cords and the newer batteries last forever. I use my cordless drill and impact driver everyday and my other cordless tools get used as needed. Would love a cordless nailer to try out and cut the cord to the compressor.


Nothing lasts forever most of my batteries are dead after a couple years:whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

m1911 said:


> Nothing lasts forever most of my batteries are dead after a couple years:whistling


I have Bosch batteries from 09 and 11. The 09's are starting to go, but I can't tell the 11's from the 15's.


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

You don't have to lug around a heavy cord and I'll second that , tripping a breaker.


----------



## Paul Joseph (Nov 11, 2007)

Cordless tools make my job so much easier. It saves time in set up and wrap up. Not snagging cords or running out of range are huge.:thumbsup:


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't need a circular saw or drill that much but when I do it sure beats pulling out a cord fire just a couple cuts.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm back, got a knew phone and couldn't log in for a month!!

Cordless tools have made my life so much easier!
Get things done faster, no cords to trip over, on they are getting pretty powerful 
What's not to like!


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I have Bosch batteries from 09 and 11. The 09's are starting to go, but I can't tell the 11's from the 15's.


I have some older Bosch tools with the BlueCore nicad batteries that still work!
It seems lithium ion batteries aren't as rugged as nicads.:blink:


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

m1911 said:


> Nothing lasts forever most of my batteries are dead after a couple years:whistling


I was talking more about run time then life of battery. Guess I didn't word it that well.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

The one cordless nailer I own is the Ryobi 18ga. air strike. I only pull that out when there's just a few pieces to get nailed, so time saved is setting up and putting away the hoses and compressor.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Nothing beats not having to deal with compressors, hoses and cords but only if the cordless tools perform without much issue.


----------



## rich9112 (Mar 31, 2010)

Set up and pick up times with cordless tools is many times faster especially on a large jobsite. I simply get more done in the same amount of time when I'm not dragging cords and hoses. 
Milwaukee cordless tools which work ounce for ounce alongside their corded brothers, pay for themselves in convenience and time saving. No more loading generators and compressors saves real time on every job.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rlbooms (Aug 8, 2016)

*Cordless is the ONLY way*

Cordless--
No endless mess of extension cords, air compressors, and mess! Saves loads of time each and every hour of each day at work.:thumbup:


----------



## cdshaw (Oct 20, 2014)

I would say what cordless tools I have over the course of a job save 15-20% setup and cleanup time


----------



## gispro (Jul 12, 2016)

*Milwaukee, Master of the Tool Universe*

Thru the years, I have used tools from many manufacturers.
..
During the lean years, have had to settle for less expensive tools.
Have learned; The bitterness of POOR QUALITY lingers long after the Sweetness of CHEAP PRICE is forgotten.

So, I always go back to MILWAUKEE - A PROVEN WINNER.

Milwaukee Tools Proudly sits among a limited club of TOP QUALITY TOOL MANUFACTURERS and their Warranty Service is unmatched.
.
I would use the nailer primarily for finish work and leave my electrical extension cords hanging in the shop where I would DUST them off every now and then.


----------



## Catlett80 (Aug 8, 2016)

Love how easy cordless tools have made our work because it's less time setting up, you can go further than any extension cord reaches without needing the use of a generator


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

You simply can't beat cordless. Saves room and lots of time! Been trying to add the cordless Milwaukee nailers to my Milwaukee lineup but everything else has been breaking down lately!


----------



## Belg (Sep 12, 2011)

My cordless drills and sawsall have all made my job easier and faster which means more money in my pocket. My corded Milwaukee tools while I love them take time to set up and then have to drag cords around.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

The new technology with pushing the button instead of a physical switch takes a bit getting used to ...it charged up pretty fast right out of the box about 15-20 minutes.

The weight is a little heavier than my passload, but worth it since now I have bump fire.

I have a trim job coming up soon so I will post more.

For some strange reason I can't upload a file from my iPhone 6


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry can't upload photos


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

If the pic's too high a resolution--over about 2 MB--the forum software will reject it.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Congrats Sno!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I can...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Is that the 18ga. gun?? :blink:
OK edit it's in the title:blink:


----------



## Ncwoodworks (Aug 24, 2016)

It increases your productivity and the efficiency of your work. They are more light weight, so that means getting more work done instead of dragging out all the extension cords and carrying it all around the house you are working on. Good luck to whoever wins, but I hope this is in my new tool bag.  And yes I am a women who does construction and does it all!


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Got my first cordless "screwdriver" around 1981...........Never looked back!


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Ncwoodworks said:


> It increases your productivity and the efficiency of your work. They are more light weight, so that means getting more work done instead of dragging out all the extension cords and carrying it all around the house you are working on. Good luck to whoever wins, but I hope this is in my new tool bag.  And yes I am a women who does construction and does it all!


The drawing was done on the 11th. The winner has already been announced and has received the M18 FUEL™ 18ga Brad Nailer Kit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Dang it.


----------

